# General > AquaTalk >  FYI: Mud Skipper @$2.50 Each

## IIOOII

If anyone is interested in Mud Skipper, saw it at my local fish shop, this shop don't sell much fresh water stuff, i go there for water plants for my planted.
but they do sell some marine fish.

Today i went there to order some plants and saw to my surprise mud skippers, selling at $2.50 some quite big (2.5-3 inch), these fellows look quite cute, big round protruding eyes, but almost all of them is like sitting on top of rocks with their front fillpers pushing them up, quite funny actually.

The shop is opposite Ten Mile Junction along woodlands road (old upper bukit timah). Very far for those living on the East. Shop name is xin zin hu aquarium enterpise. Tel 6765 5955.

I am not affiliated to this shop in any way.

----------


## ranmasatome

heh...funny how i was just chasing down/catching/releasing some yesterday...

----------


## Fei Miao

> If anyone is interested in Mud Skipper, saw it at my local fish shop, this shop don't sell much fresh water stuff, i go there for water plants for my planted.
> but they do sell some marine fish.
> 
> Today i went there to order some plants and saw to my surprise mud skippers, selling at $2.50 some quite big (2.5-3 inch), these fellows look quite cute, big round protruding eyes, but almost all of them is like sitting on top of rocks with their front fillpers pushing them up, quite funny actually.
> 
> The shop is opposite Ten Mile Junction along woodlands road (old upper bukit timah). Very far for those living on the East. Shop name is xin zin hu aquarium enterpise. Tel 6765 5955.
> 
> I am not affiliated to this shop in any way.


These must be marine right?

----------


## IIOOII

Not sure if its fresh water or marine, can call them to asked. Did a bit of research, seems most mudskippers prefer salt water. Did not get them as i do not have the right tank habitat for them.

----------


## XnSdVd

Mudskippers are found along mudflats at low tide(go to changi beach, carpark 7)
and in mangroves. So brackish water would be good for them. As they're not an open water fish to begin with. Problem I always have is I've got no idea what to feed them.

----------


## Johnc

Tubifex. They love that! They will even come out of the water to eat.

And yes, almost all mudskipper species prefer brackish water. 

/John

----------

